# هل ممكن اضافة مواد كيميائية الى البنزين لتحسين نوعيته ؟



## الشجرة الخضراء (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
س/ هل ممكن اضافة مواد كيميائية الى البنزين لتحسين نوعيته ؟

اي بعدة شراء البنزين هل نستطيع اضافة مواد اخرى لتحسن نوعيته ؟ ممكن ذكر اسم المواد الكميائية ؟ هل هذه المواد متوفرة في الاسواق المحلية؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا توجد الكثير من المواد التي تعمل كمحسنات للبنزين وتوجد في السوق كعلب لمحسنات البنزين وتضاف له لكي ترفع الرقم الأوكتيني للبنزين وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## الشجرة الخضراء (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> طبعا توجد الكثير من المواد التي تعمل كمحسنات للبنزين وتوجد في السوق كعلب لمحسنات البنزين وتضاف له لكي ترفع الرقم الأوكتيني للبنزين وبالتوفيق ...


 
شكراً جزيلاً على الرد 
ممكن توضح اكثر 
مثلاً :- تنظيف البانزين من الشوائب كالرصاص والمواد الآخرى.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط المختص بموضوع وبالتوفيق .....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTBE

وهذا رابط أعجبني كثيرا فيما يحتويه من معلومات http://www.team.net/sol/tech/octane_b.html
أرجو أن لاتنسوني من الدعاء ...... وهذا رابط لموضوع محسنات البنزين للأخ new2050
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118381.html


----------



## الشجرة الخضراء (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط المختص بموضوع وبالتوفيق .....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/mtbe
> 
> وهذا رابط أعجبني كثيرا فيما يحتويه من معلومات http://www.team.net/sol/tech/octane_b.html
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## احمد المنصوري (20 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

موضوع جميل موجود فى السوق منتجات المانى بجودة عالية


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

من محطة البنزين و معظمها مركبات حلقية


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو روفيدا (26 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Al Gebaly (23 مايو 2015)

*القاهرة*

شكرا جداااااا لكل من ساهم


----------

